# infection abscess wisdom teeth and mc???



## JulianasMommy

Ok so when i found out i was pregnant my wisdom teeth started hurting and i went to the dentist asap. She told me my wisdom teeth were infected and need to come out asap. I am getting them pulled tomorrow. Well she started me on penicillin and i was done with it yesterday. My question is you think that the infection cause the mc ? and we were going to start ttc right away but should i wait to make sure the infection is gone for sure??? I am going to ask my obgyn when i go in for my final blood draw to check my hcg but thought i would get y'alls opinions too. :thumbup:


----------



## croydongirl

I am so sorry for your loss. 
Are you on antibiotics for the infection? I know some can be fine when you are pregnant but others might cause problems. I would check with your doctor before ttc if you are taking medicine.

Personally I would wait even if I wasn't taking antibiotics, I am sure the infection will go away soon. I have had 4 m/c and I try so hard to be in the best health just so I don't have any thoughts of 'what if' if something did go wrong. 

But that's just me. Talk it over with your docttor and see what she says. If she gives you the all clear then you have to make the best choice for you and your family. I know how hard it can be to wait after m/c.

Wishing you all the best xx


----------



## hollyw79

It's possible.. I've read gum disease and such does have that potential. I would definitely make sure it's all cleared up and that you're off the meds for a bit before starting back up just in case. It sucks waiting~ but it would hurt a lot more if something were to happen and take you out of the game even longer. :hugs: I hope you feel better soon! Getting wisdom teeth out is no joke!


----------



## hollyw79

Here is a link:

https://www.itsnatural.com.au/miscarriage.shtml


----------



## JulianasMommy

I have read really bad infections can cause a mc but mine wasnt that bad... oh idk... i hate this what if this caused it, what if that caused it...blah blah blah. I have plenty of friends who have gotten pregnant while taking antibiotics, didnt think that was problem???? i hate this and i just want a brother or sister for my little one.... :cry:


----------



## hollyw79

I know my dear :hugs: You can't really change anything and it's probably more likely that it was NOT the cause.. it's good that you're taking care of it. I question ALL THE TIME if something I did caused the mc- but it does no good, you know??? I want the same thing for my son.. and he's almost 9!!! I've wanted this since he was a baby but I got divorced- was single for 4 years and had to wait to be married before I could try like I am now. Went through fertility treatment to get pregnant and miscarried :cry: It sucks. Have hope hun!! :hugs:


----------



## JulianasMommy

I'm so sorry love! The what if's are such a pain on the butt! Well here I am numbed up in the dentist chair waiting to get them out...i am also going to get a pap in two week s because I always spot after and it would freak me out if I was pregnant...oh and I an going to get a flu shot soon lol


----------



## JulianasMommy

Btw I love the verse


----------



## hollyw79

Sounds like you're getting all take care of! :thumbup: Now we need some BFP action! :hugs:


----------



## Future Mama

I am so sorry to hear about your loss. I'm a dentist and can assure you that the infection around your wisdom tooth most likely did not cause your miscarriage. Severe oral infections are known to cause premature babies and low birth weight in newborns, but I'm talking severe periodontal/gum disease. Most likely the infection in your wisdom tooth was not this severe. Wish you lots of luck in the future and hope you get a :bfp: again soon!


----------



## JulianasMommy

Thanks! I got them out already though just in case! lol


----------



## pooch

i'm sure it was just coincidence, it's sad that things happen and we really don't have any control over them. i had the same prob with my wisdom teeth being impacted but infected-it's best just to get them out and never have to worry about them again so that you can put 100% of your focus on TTC. Good luck!


----------

